# Flavos 1st clutch



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Flavos finally did it...
Watched em court for a while yesterday after mister went off.
then again today, female was petting him alot.
Dont know if he did his job, but we'll see !








MALE








COURTING FEMALE


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

way to go Tony!!!!


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats those are some stunning frogs.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thanks Eric & Jason,
They laid this one the day after as well, guess she forgot to leave it originally !*


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

maybe they are feeding a tad, did you check the axil?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Dont tease me Julio ...!
No, just checked, that Axil is rather dry as it is lower one and doesnt seem to hold water.
but males have just been introduced only couple weeks now, been watchin activity to make sure (hopin) for males, Still out to lunch on one of others...
Hopin for 2 pr.
will keep ya posted though.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nice tony. looks like your having a lot of luck with those new frogs of yours!


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! They're gorgeous!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks All...
WOOHOO !!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

porkchop said:


> Dont tease me Julio ...!
> No, just checked, that Axil is rather dry as it is lower one and doesnt seem to hold water.
> but males have just been introduced only couple weeks now, been watchin activity to make sure (hopin) for males, Still out to lunch on one of others...
> Hopin for 2 pr.
> will keep ya posted though.


lol! i bet there are more eggs you don't see.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Not Developing.....
Wait till another day !
Aaaghccckkk.. Sorry- hair ball er somthin!!!!


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs. Best of luck....


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Eli,
was really hopin they would get it first time around...
they will get it when they're ready !
I forget about patience in this hobbie sometimes!


----------

